# Bambi Backstrap



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

A friend gave me a frozen Bambi tenderloin. Never been a big fan of bambi meat but I'm going to give this a try because it's so tender. Any recipe ideas?

Rick


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cut into 1" madallions, add salt and pepper to flour. Pan fry it till Med Rare and sprinkle on Tonys or similar after cooked.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Cut into 1" madallions, add salt and pepper to flour. Pan fry it till Med Rare and sprinkle on Tonys or similar after cooked.


I'd add some scrambled eggs to this.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I'd add some scrambled eggs to this.



And grilled asparagus ! :yes:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Grill it*

Ziplock bag and some Italian dressing overnight then grill like a good steak. Season like you would a steak southernflavor.com has a great seasoning Rare or med rare. Nothing more. It will be righteous.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

i thought back strap, loins were diffrent than the "tender loins" loins or chops are the backstrap and tenderloins are inside the gut cavity? i just see people refering to strap as tenderloin all the time and wondering. either way, i like it fried, grilled, sauteed in some butter n garlic. sliced thin with onions, peppers, fresh garlic on a hoggie topped with cheese whiz. hard to mess it up, imo. let us no what you do n how it turns out


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

butterfly it, put fresh diced jalapenos and cream cheese in the middle, wrap with bacon on outside and tie up with string. Grill until medium rare and enjoy!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> butterfly it, put fresh diced jalapenos and cream cheese in the middle, wrap with bacon on outside and tie up with string. Grill until medium rare and enjoy!


Yep im with slayer BUT you need to brown some JIMMY DEAN ground sausage and mix it in the cream cheese and then stuff the loin! Also I smoke it for about 3 to 4 hours!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

very good and I had a back strap tonight.

cut into medallions and soak in water in the fridge or on the counter and change the water often. I squeeze them and change water often.
then here is the trick. buy a tub of cut up mushrooms and one onion.saute the mushrooms and reduce them before adding the onion and saute it also. I use 1/2 butter and 1/2 Olive oil.
while they are sauteing in a different pan get a little oil very hot and add salt , pepper and flour the meat.
cook at high heat to get a dark crust and drain.
I remove the oil from the pan while saving any little crusties and put in some pepper first to let it get hot and release its flavor.. add a little butter and a little olive oil and when it heats dump in a table spoon or more of self rising flour and keep it moving while it turns as dark as a hardies biscuit. then pour in a little milk and keep stirring. when it starts to bubble and thicken I dump the mushrooms and onion in and let it thicken all the way before I dump the deer in.
then I turn it off and let it set for 10 min.
serve with hot biscuits.
that is what we had tonight and I have 6 deer in the freezer and buy no red meat all year.
also crock pot is good with Swanson's beef broth and beef stew mix + vegs of your choice.
Enjoy


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Killer pinfish trap bait... seriously.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Let the whole thing age for 4-5 days in the fridge uncovered. Cut off the dry stuff and allow it to warm to room temperature. Heat butter in a cast iron skillet on med hi. Slice loin into 1/2" tick steaks add to butter and salt/pepper to taste. Wait 30 seconds and flip, wait 30 seconds and remove. Let stand for 1 minute then get a fork.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> butterfly it, put fresh diced jalapenos and cream cheese in the middle, wrap with bacon on outside and tie up with string. Grill until medium rare and enjoy!


 
Add mushrooms, onion, and green pepper and marinate for about an hour in dales:thumbsup:


----------

